# Socializing puppies Leerburg ebook



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm posting this link because I like how he trains his dogs. 

http://leerburg.com/pdf/socializepuppies.pdf


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Me too. Not sure I would crack another dog upside the head unless it was threatening us though, but I am sure that's what he meant.

I have a friend that trains guidedogs the first year of their lives and he swares by this man.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't do that either but if the dog is approaching and won't back off after verbal commands to do so then you are likely to get your dog bitten if you don't stop it in some way. Some dogs are very dominat and that can be bad for you and your puppy and like he said if the puppy is attacked you most often have to live with a dog that is dog aggressive the rest of it's life. Maybe the pepper spray would work better?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We do have cane we have walked with because of a neighbor that has a pit that he no control over. And yeah the sprays can be bought at Walmart.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Be very careful with the sprays. A forum member on the shepherd forums used it once to keep a stray dog away and with the wind and everything it backfired into her own dogs face. The dog was scared to death of going for a walk for quite some time.

I've had stray dogs come up to me around this area while walking the poodles. I was about ready to beat some black lab..picked up a huge stick and everything and raised it up..he kept barking/growling and then charging the poodles but stopping about 1 ft away..

I picked the stick up ready to hit him with it and his entire expression changed and he started jumping up and down wagging his tail..so i threw the stick and he brought the damn thing back.

That jerk just wanted to play. lol

I'd do anything to protect my dogs though.


----------

